# good dog, yes, you've been a good boy



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Dunno if this is a repost but I'll go ahead anyway:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzKDsJ2dhno


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

It was some kind of training, they guy has a hidden sleeve on, and the dog's bite was pretty weak, LOL


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

boring  hahahahaha!

I liked the way he chucked it over the counter! 
here have this.........hahahahaha!


----------



## FRANK PORT (Jul 29, 2011)

She is a very good dog. I've trained with her and she is badass. A little on the older siide now, but can still do damage.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jim stevens said:


> It was some kind of training, they guy has a hidden sleeve on, and the dog's bite was pretty weak, LOL


Jim, do you know this? 

how do you know the bite was weak?

It also could have been a piece of PVC pipe under there for all we know..


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

I thought she looked pretty good. Any dog if bite is not properly set can be pried off w/ the counter by an assailant. Handler helped her up and she charged forward. I like it. JMHO


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Ah, so it should be 'you've been a good girl'

Ossum


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> Jim, do you know this?
> 
> how do you know the bite was weak?
> 
> It also could have been a piece of PVC pipe under there for all we know..


The dog let go pretty easily, IMO. There is definitely something under his sleeve. Watch it in slo mo and tell me he doesn't have protective equipment on.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Yes looks like a hidden sleeve, and yes the dog lets go of the grip when being pulled up, looks like just training session shooting with a normal level camera making it looks like a security camera, security camera I think usually mounted from a higher angle, time code start at 0 when the video start, so this is for sure not real security camera footage.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jim stevens said:


> The dog let go pretty easily, IMO. There is definitely something under his sleeve. Watch it in slo mo and tell me he doesn't have protective equipment on.


I am sure he does too...

the point was do you know that it was a weak bite? we dont know what he was biting...do we? my dog just slipped off of a bite too last weekend..she might have a weak bite too I guess....got any vids of something comparable that you are doing?


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

I won't argue that point, but if he had drug the dog over the counter, I would have been impressed.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jim stevens said:


> I won't argue that point, but if he had drug the dog over the counter, I would have been impressed.


ANY videos of any of your dogs doing that? with or without protective gear one..I assume there was..you assume there wasnt? am easy EMAIL can clear this up..


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't have a video of my dog doing anything! I also don't know what my dog has to do with any of this anyway. I don't have anyone to video, or a decoy to work with, so I don't claim any superdog status for mine, she is just my dog that a beginner (me) has trained. From a 20 second clip, of course you can't make any judgment about the dog, but I would certainly rather have seen her hanging on, drug over the counter.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jim stevens said:


> I don't have a video of my dog doing anything! I also don't know what my dog has to do with any of this anyway. I don't have anyone to video, or a decoy to work with, so I don't claim any superdog status for mine, she is just my dog that a beginner (me) has trained. From a 20 second clip, of course you can't make any judgment about the dog, but I would certainly rather have seen her hanging on, drug over the counter.


you are right cant make a judgement but you DID..

you labeled it as a pretty weak bite. without knowing anything aside from what was available on an undescribed 20 second video clip, y in YOUr opinion based on slow mo video..is that confirmed?>

dont worry I will try to find out the facts..

anyhow..my point was my dog just slipped off a bite off last weekend, someone might see the video and assume there was a weak biting dog..I would invite that person to come take a bite. OF course there was some protective gear...youd be an idiot to take a bite like that without it.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

To be honest, I'm not much for internet arguments. I would have been impressed with the bite if he had drug the dog over. The fact that the dog dropped off didn't impress me, I don't know what else I can say about that.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jim stevens said:


> To be honest, I'm not much for internet arguments. I would have been impressed with the bite if he had drug the dog over. The fact that the dog dropped off didn't impress me, I don't know what else I can say about that.


you said it..didnt impress you...good enough


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jim stevens said:


> I don't have a video of my dog doing anything! I also don't know what my dog has to do with any of this anyway. I don't have anyone to video, or a decoy to work with, so I don't claim any superdog status for mine, she is just my dog that a beginner (me) has trained. From a 20 second clip, of course you can't make any judgment about the dog, but I would certainly rather have seen her hanging on, drug over the counter.


dont let the idea of not having a videographer make excuses for you while you are judgin other peoples videos..

here is me working my own dog without a decoy with a camera on a chair..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNMe9lqabGA

if that is impressive to you or not I dont know, but I can also make a video f the same dog slipping off of a bite on someone else..


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks pretty good to me. If I video mine, it won't be of her coming off a bite. Just because.


----------



## Doug Wright 2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Matt, I thought the dog did well. I thought the scenero was realistic enough to condition the dog for real life. Keep in mind that when posting vids that you will always find nay-sayers that only offer criticism without guidance. Keep working him, protection work never ends until the dog is retired. Like human athletes, they get better with practice and progressive training. I like the dog so far by what I seen

Good luck.


----------



## Doug Wright 2 (Jul 24, 2011)

Joby, your dog is a pussy cat (hehe). I'd been more impressed if she bit you a$$ then stole your beer.

In seriousness, breed her and send me a pup! I might be able to talk the wife into letting me have one.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

its obvious you only train in prey joby :mrgreen:


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

jim stevens said:


> It was some kind of training, they guy has a hidden sleeve on, and the dog's bite was pretty weak, LOL


Just saw the video and I had to laugh, walk in that shop, stick your hand over the counter and they see what happens? You call it a weak bite because the dog slipped of the bite? Nice full bite from what I can see, she was being held back due to her position leaning against the surfacetop and could not hold on suffienciently....

Does this really matter? Like I said, stick out your arm and then say its a weak bite :lol: If it be a training video or a real life situation, I bet you will be pissing your pants if you stick your hand over a counter and a 70 pound Mali gets hold of it.... Job done, thats all that matters. Yup, good dog!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> dont let the idea of not having a videographer make excuses for you while you are judgin other peoples videos..
> 
> here is me working my own dog without a decoy with a camera on a chair..
> 
> ...




I'm betting your neighbor is peeking out the window sayin "Look here Ethel! He's shitfaced agin and doin weird things with his dog agin"!;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I'm betting your neighbor is peeking out the window sayin "Look here Ethel! He's shitfaced agin and doin weird things with his dog agin"!;-)


Bob, I do lots of weird things, but I am not always drunk when I do them.

If I was drunk doing that, it probably would have went a lot differently...at the very least the chair would have tipped.


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

the scenario was set up, here is another video of the same handler, dog, and decoy... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYwciOpbQgE


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The dog actually bumped his head on the guy's ass in trying to get back to the "arm". There should be a couple of extra holes back there now!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> The dog actually bumped his head on the guy's ass in trying to get back to the "arm". There should be a couple of extra holes back there now!


bounced off shoulder, butt, and gut to get that forearm. a little too much arm work is my guess, maybe, or the decoy was his buddy, and he just wanted to bite the sleeve.


----------

